

Choosing the Best Python IDE - kroger
http://pedrokroger.net/choosing-best-python-ide/

======
alok-g
My experience so far:

I have used Python under IntelliJ IDEA and find it unbearably slow. I am not
sure if Pycharm would be faster than IntelliJ IDEA.

Spyder2 is great, except that I have had it crash several times. The deal-
breaker has been debugging support. When I hit "step into function" on the
current line, it runs out of the current function. And there is no call-stack.

PTVS (Windows-only) seems to be fast enough. In some cases though I see
exceptions showing up in the console window that are not reflected in the IDE,
leading to confusion. Hope they fix this.

------
collyw
These type of reviews always focus on Pydev. They should take a look at
Aptana, which is basically Pydev with a bit of tweaking - it has syntax
highlighting for django templated and other web types stuff (php, javascript,
json).

Another benefit of using an Eclipse IDE is the wide array of plugins for other
languages. I have a Perl plugin and SQL plugin. I like being able to use the
same IDE when I do need to switch languages, which is so far what has put me
off trying Pycharm or Wing.

~~~
morty16
PyCharm also has plugin support, because it's a shared framework (much like
Eclipse).

I'm running PyCharm (3.1 pro) and I currently have plugins for .sh, .pl, .md,
and more. Some plugins require download (iirc, I had to go through a wizard to
get the plugin for markdown)

It's low risk trying PyCharm. The community edition is fairly full-featured,
and is free.

------
EatDogfood
I always keep going back to Editra. Its been around a long time, its written
in Python and its an IDE for all programming languages not just Python -- and
of course its free as in beer no matter if I am on Linux, Windows or Mac OS X.
When not in Editra I am always using iPython as on those projects I don't need
an IDE with everything that iPython provides me, quite liberating!

------
mattip
I don't really use a IDE, but my friends who do like Spyder. It would be nice
to see a review of IDEs for scientific software development. The things I need
are interactive console, visualization (matplotlib), and debugging.

------
hit8run
+1 for PyCharm. The guys from JetBrains are doing a great job and keep
improving it. Performance today is much better than it was half a year ago.

